# San Diego Meet-up



## 13ofHEARTS (Feb 22, 2010)

So, I'm in San Diego, more specifically El Cajon. I love going to downtown to take pictures and learning about new places to go to. Unfortunately, you can only have so much fun by yourself. 

I'd like to get a group of photographers in the area where we can meet up once or twice a month. Some of the meetings could simply be going to someone's house and looking over everyone's recent pictures and sharing ideas and techniques, as well as critiquing each other. Other meetings could be showing each other new places to take pictures.

There are a few places I can think of to start meeting, and I bake as well, so I could bring snacks too. Also, if we get along really well, maybe we could start thinking about starting a business or something. That would come later, of course.

So, let's meet up!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you have any links to your work?


----------



## 13ofHEARTS (Feb 22, 2010)

The only portfolio I have right now is made of pictures from my cell phone camera, but I'll be happy to give you the link.

13ofHEARTS Studio: The right one thousand words


----------

